# Is This Tripod Worth the $$?



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2012)

I've *got* to get a better tripod...I'm using my little Walmart Targus cheapie that I used with my point-and-shoot.

But, I'm also buying a lens, extension tubes, and a flash (along with a few other things like wireless triggers...), so I've pretty well spent what I'll have to spend. 

I *KNOW* that I cannot get a really great quality tripod for the $100-125 budget I've got left, but I desperately need something better than what I have.  So, I am looking for something that will be an "interim" tripod. Since I'd like to move to a D7000 in the next year or so anyway, I'll plan to upgrade to a better tripod by then as well.

So...all that leads me to this tripod I saw today on Amazon: Amazon.com: Ravelli APGL4 New Professional Tripod with Adjustable Pistol Grip Head and Heavy Duty Carry Bag: Camera & Photo

I don't know enough about them to evaluate if it's really worth the cost; the reviews of it seem pretty decent, though.

I'm looking for something I can use to do more experimenting with night photography and some close-up photography (I won't call it macro photography, as I really don't have any macro equipment). I have a D5100 and the heaviest lens I'm likely to have will be a 70-300 or 55-300...no $1,000+ lenses! When I can afford THAT, I'll buy a MUCH better tripod!


----------



## McNugget801 (Jan 20, 2012)

42


----------



## Bossy (Jan 20, 2012)

How often do you use a tripod? I have this one-http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V7AF8E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Totally cheap but really effective. It's much more sturdy than the targus (that one is scary!). It works for my limited studio work and occasional outdoor shots. It works with my DSLR 
That Ravelli looks really nice though, ballhead mounts are luxe IME.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2012)

It's really hard to tell from nothing but an internet advertisement.  If I were selling a junky tripod I wouldn't advertise it as junky, I'd make it sound like a Gitzo.  It may be great, it may be junk, there's just no way to tell from an advertisement.

My advice: Go to B&H and look at what they have.  Specifically something along the lines of Velbon or Slik.  I know they both have some relatively inexpensive tripods.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2012)

High-$$$ gear is something I rarely spend my hard-earned cash on unless I can lay my hot little hands on it first.

I would never never never buy a tripod online with only a description to go by.  Descriptions by Joe & Jane Sixpack really need to be taken with a grain of salt.... if you've walked everywhere your whole life, a 10-speed bike will seem like a Godsend.  But a 10-speed won't do you much good in you need a truck.

That said, you may be able to use this tripod for a year or so, until you outgrow it.  Then you can either sell it or use it for your second camera or as a spare.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2012)

Bossy said:


> How often do you use a tripod? I have this one-http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V7AF8E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> Totally cheap but really effective. It's much more sturdy than the targus (that one is scary!). It works for my limited studio work and occasional outdoor shots. It works with my DSLR
> That Ravelli looks really nice though, ballhead mounts are luxe IME.



I use a tripod a good bit...more and more every day, seems like.  I'll check out the one you posted, thanks!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2012)

SCraig said:


> It's really hard to tell from nothing but an internet advertisement.  If I were selling a junky tripod I wouldn't advertise it as junky, I'd make it sound like a Gitzo.  It may be great, it may be junk, there's just no way to tell from an advertisement.
> 
> My advice: Go to B&H and look at what they have.  Specifically something along the lines of Velbon or Slik.  I know they both have some relatively inexpensive tripods.



Not familiar with Slik; I'll check those out. I'd heard of Velbon, but wasn't sure of their reputation for quality.  I've checked B&H, but just browsing, not looking at any specific brands, so I'll go check these two out. Thanks.



480sparky said:


> High-$$$ gear is something I rarely spend my  hard-earned cash on unless I can lay my hot little hands on it first.
> 
> I would never never never buy a tripod online with  only a description to go by.  Descriptions by Joe & Jane Sixpack  really need to be taken with a grain of salt.... if you've walked  everywhere your whole life, a 10-speed bike will seem like a Godsend.   But a 10-speed won't do you much good in you need a truck.
> 
> That said, you may be able to use this tripod for a year or so, until  you outgrow it.  Then you can either sell it or use it for your second  camera or as a spare.


I agree with both you and SCraig about the reliability of the "reviews" on the website...and I'm a skeptic by nature anyway, so I *always* doubt a product is as good as it's being made out to be.  That's why I thought I'd post this here; see if anyone has had any experience with this particular brand or knows anything about them.  

If I can find something in the same price range that my trusted TPF'ers recommend, I'll go that direction instead of risking the money on something none of us ever heard of, no matter how good it "sounds."


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Not familiar with Slik; I'll check those out. I'd heard of Velbon, but wasn't sure of their reputation for quality.  I've checked B&H, but just browsing, not looking at any specific brands, so I'll go check these two out. Thanks.


Slik has been around a long time. Both them and Velbon are probably comparable in quality for $100-range tripods.  Both manufacture some quite expensive tripods as well but whether they compare to higher-end legs I don't know.  I have a Slik Mini II that I carry on motorcycle trips because it is very compact and actually pretty well made.  There's no way I'd put much weight on it though.

I personally like Manfrotto.  They are pretty much mid-range tripods, both in quality and price.  I don't use a tripod enough to justify a RRS or some of the other higher-priced brands so I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

What worries me about this tripod is that it seems too good to be true. While I am sure there are good, relatively inexpensive Made in China tripods out there, it's usually a good idea to avoid the ones that pack on the features. 

Hands down, without hesitation my Bogen/Manfrotto 3011 was the best single investment I have ever made. I've rotated ALL of my equipment many times over, but I would not even begin to think of selling that tripod without first upgrading to something else. IMO the tripod is the third most important thing to own - if you do photography that demands one - after body and lens. If you are accustom to a cheap tripod (sunpack, vivitar) then you really don't know what you're missing.

My advice is to either save another hundred bucks and get a Manfrotto, Gitzo or Slik or look on ebay for a used set. Tripods depreciate at an amazingly fast rate.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh. And those quick releases are really easy to use. If it doesn't take a standard plate, you'll need to buy a new head if you loose it.

Ofcourse, my bet is that pistol head is pretty worthless and you'll want to replace it anyway. The legs don't look too bad...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2012)

A LOT of people have bought and used the Manfrotto 3011 legs unpopular mentions. The Slik and Velbon brands have been around for decades, and were sold at major retailers for a long time (K-Mart for example sold a lot of Velbon stuff). The thing about tripods is that there are around four basic uses for tripods, and four basic types or classes of tripods that dovetail in with my concept of the taxonomy of tripods. 1) A device to hold the camera for self portraits and casual snaps. 2) A device that can be PACKED or CARRIED without needing a sherpa. 3) A tripod big and tall enough and stable enough to allow you to shoot photos using the tripod to a) steady the camera and b)to allow you to shoot,review, and refine compositions, such as when doing portrait work and 4)A professional tripod that is ROCK-STEADY, often heavy, and ALWAYS expensive. This kind of tripod can do macro shots, extreme telephoto shots, commercial work, etc,etc, and will be the best tripod in its class, but it will NOT be portable over long distances or on hikes.

So...that leaves us at the 1) Slik and Velbon and Chinese-made oddball brands   2) the lightweight stuff with 4-section legs for compactness 3) Bogen and Manfrotto 3000-series type legs and 4)Gitzo high-end legs.

Depends on how much money you want to spend, and what your needs are. I think either the 1) or 3) types are what you'd be happiest with, while spending a normal amount of money. There are many different kinds of tripods on the market. Some are really good at low-to-the-ground work, others much less so.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

Also on heads - a lot of people like ball heads - I personally can't stand them. I like the freedom of motion, but the standard ball head feels like a wet noodle to me when loose. You may want to go to a camera shop or camera club sometime and try out the different types of heads. A pistol head just seems cumbersome to me unless you're doing a lot of portraits.

I personally prefer gear heads over anything else. But they are very expensive and heavy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love my Giottos... 

have three of their product.. Heavy aluminum for studio... CF for carrying.. and a aluminum Monopod. Also have their ballheads on everything and they are sturdy and precise

http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-MTL92...7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327091815&sr=1-7  6.6 lb capacity

http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-MTL92...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327091815&sr=1-8    11 lb capacity


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people liking Giotto. They look like a good alternative without paying for the Manfrotto sticker.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2012)

Hakuba is another name in tripods--sort of like imitation Gitzo designs, but at a much lower price. I like a tripod with a good ball head...but a GOOD ball head costs $300 to $699. I have a Gitzo magnesium ballhead I bought for $150 used (which I considered to be a good price)...it's okay....serves my purposes...there is a German brand of wooden tripod name Berlebach I believe it is spelled--they make modern designs in the traditional ash wood tradition. Allegedly, wooden tripods dissipate vibration better and more rapidly than any metal, and allegedly, better than graphite.

Lotta' tripods out there...


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 20, 2012)

Ravelli APGL4 New Professional Tripod Review | Tripods For Cameras


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I've heard a lot of people liking Giotto. They look like a good alternative without paying for the Manfrotto sticker.


Here's one who doesn't.  They make good ones and they make cheap ones.  I had a cheap one and it was a total piece of junk.  I've got a Giottos ball head I use on my other tripod and I do like it very well though.


----------



## spicyTuna (Jan 20, 2012)

I've bought all my tripods used at a local camera store. I have both a Manfrotto and a Gitzo. Sometimes the locals camera shops have used equipment. I would also check BH photo's used dept. A lot of times you can get a much higher quality tripod for much cheaper than a brand new one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I've heard a lot of people liking Giotto. They look like a good alternative without paying for the Manfrotto sticker.



They have much more pricey units.. trust me!  These are some the less expensive units they make. Their capacity limits seem accurate, even a bit conservative.. and the legs are solid and stable. Please keep in mind I have not used these particular units.. so can't speak for them. But the nice thing is.. Amazon has a GREAT return if you don't like them!

GIOTTO'S-Professional Photographic Equipment

This is also a decent tripod for the money... I got one for my girlfriend:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MKNJCA/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Ravelli APGL4 New Professional Tripod Review | Tripods For Cameras



That website is a complete joke.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, my!!    Thanks everyone for the responses...I already KNEW this was going to be a tough decision because of all the choices out there, but congratulations...ya'll have just succeeded in making it EVEN Tougher! 

But this is just what I was looking for, and I really appreciate all the comments  and suggestions. I'll start looking at all these links and making comparisons, and checking B&H and some of the other sites.

Yep, I think I should have this decision nailed down by February. 
of 2014. :lmao:


----------



## kassad (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out this video.    These guys do some great videos.  This one one really shows the benefits of getting a quality tripod.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=G9S9jZW3Jxc


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2012)

kassad said:


> Check out this video.    These guys do some great videos.  This one one really shows the benefits of getting a quality tripod.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.




This video has been removed by the user.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 21, 2012)

This video is decent...


----------



## kassad (Jan 21, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> This video has been removed by the user.



Worked for me


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 21, 2012)

I search here. you can bracket a price and search through many different brands. As said before, go get some hands on in a local store if you can. I hope this helps.
Tripods with Heads


----------



## table1349 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bottom line, no it's not worth it.  It is nothing more than a remarked Amvona Dynatran tripods and heads.  Their construction was average at best.  Parts are non-existent and proprietary.  Look around, there are better pods in your price range.  Eingerson has given you a good link to start with.


----------



## bgardelle (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Bogen Model 3020 with 3025 head for sale. $100 plus shipping


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2012)

What the **** is "pressure-treated aluminum alloy"?????


----------



## davisphotos (Jan 30, 2012)

I had one off brand tripod, an Amvona, and it was one of the worst purchases I've made. I now own a Manforotto tripod and head I paid about $300 for, and it was worth every cent.


----------



## zcar21 (Jan 31, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I agree with both you and SCraig about the reliability of the "reviews" on the website...and I'm a skeptic by nature anyway, so I *always* doubt a product is as good as it's being made out to be. That's why I thought I'd post this here; see if anyone has had any experience with this particular brand or knows anything about them.
> 
> If I can find something in the same price range that my trusted TPF'ers recommend, I'll go that direction instead of risking the money on something none of us ever heard of, no matter how good it "sounds."



I'll rather trust somebody who has the tripod than someone who doesn't. The tripod seems to be heavy and sturdy, which is the main point of a tripod. For $83 there might be better build tripod, but not as solid.


----------

